# Nikon D7000...best wildlife body???



## shaunly (Nov 8, 2010)

Could this be the ultimate wildlife/bird camera? I would think so as of right now. Here are some of reason why...
-1.5 crop sensor
-exceptional DR (as just tested on DxO)
-exceptional ISO capacity (very close to D3/D700)
-Nikon latest and greatest 2016 pixel metering sensor
-16.2MP

What do you guys think?... this may very well be my second body.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 8, 2010)

It'll be my second body along with my D300s, however I don't know if it will beat the D300s just yet - the extra FPS and larger buffer can come in handy with birds in flight.

I think it remains to be seen.


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2010)

How's its AF? 

Also don't forget in wildlife photography the budget is all about the glass  the body is the (sadly) cheap part!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

It might be pretty good for wildlife/bird use. We'll know more once the camera gets into the hands of people who are capable of evaluating it as regards its fitness in those two specialty areas. Judging from the specifications alone, it looks like it should be a pretty good performer in several areas.


----------



## MrLogic (Nov 8, 2010)

shaunly said:


> Could this be the ultimate wildlife/bird camera? I would think so as of right now. Here are some of reason why...
> -1.5 crop sensor
> -exceptional DR (as just tested on DxO)
> -exceptional ISO capacity (very close to D3/D700)
> ...



Sony's latest sensor, you mean. 

The Canon 1D Mk IV is arguably the best wildlife/bird camera out there. AF is far superior, among (many) other things.

Initial reports are that the D7000 is not that great at focus tracking. And why would it be? It's a mid-level body, not a D300 or D3 series replacement.


----------



## Markw (Nov 8, 2010)

I just upgraded from a D90 to a D300s not too long ago and I can really say that the 51 AF points help tremendously for focus tracking.  I believe the D7000 has 39 focus points.  That is alot better than many other bodies, but still not as wonderful as 61 AF points.  I know this isnt the aspect of AF that youre talking about, but the ,pre AF points you have really helps.

Mark


----------



## shaunly (Nov 8, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be the ultimate wildlife/bird camera? I would think so as of right now. Here are some of reason why...
> ...



Let's just wait till actual testing comes out until we start making these statement.

BTW... it's actually Nikon sensor regardless on who fabricate it. If this was the same sensor as the Sony, then we would see the same result from both companies.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

I kind of agree with Shaun that the sensel, or the light-sensitive part of the camera sensor is what SONY manufactures and sells to whomever wants them; the total SENSOR, with AA filter, and electronics, and software, is what the camera makers develop and use to make cameras with. One might comnsider this akin to woodcutters who cut and kiln dry rifle stock blanks; they sell blanks, but the gun-makers turn those into finished stocks. Meat packing houses sell frozen burger patties; then, individual restaurants make them into hamburgers, etc,etc.

AS to the 2,016-area 3-D Color Matrix light metering, THAT sensor is NIKON's own design idea. They invented it, and the 2,016-area one is brand new. Canon is using a somewhat similar 63-area system called IFCL in its new 7D, after about 15 years of trying to figure out a way around Nikon's 3-color Red Green Blue/Distance/Luminance measuring patents. Canon developed a Red/Green/Blue/Yellow-Green 4-color-measurement system to help improve metering and autofocusing by,basically, imitating what Nikon has been doing since 1996.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

shaunly said:


> -exceptional ISO capacity (very close to D3/D700)
> 
> What do you guys think?... this may very well be my second body.


I think at best the ISO performance of the D7000 is a slight improvement over the D90, but still a long way from the ISO performance of the D700/D3.

Don't confuse the advertised ISO range, and how much of that range is actually usable.

From DXO Mark:
D3 - 2290 ISO
D700 - 2303 ISO
D7000 - 1167 ISO
D90 - 977 ISO

As you can see the D7000 has quite a ways to go before it's anywhere close to the D3/D700 in usable ISO performance.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

KmH's point is well-taken. While the D7000's sensor performance in the ISO performance score is excellent among all of the APS-C sized sensors they have tested, the full-frame cameras are distinctly better. It's like saying Bobby Johnson is the tallest basketball player in the entire city (among the players on junior high school teams).


----------



## MrLogic (Nov 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> Don't confuse the advertised ISO range, and how much of that range is actually usable.
> 
> From DXO Mark:
> D3 - 2290 ISO
> ...



And that's comparing it to a 3 year old sensor. The D3S: 3253 ISO.


----------



## shaunly (Nov 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > -exceptional ISO capacity (very close to D3/D700)
> ...



wow... I didn't even notice that. Pretty big different between the two. My judgment was from NEF and jpeg files from people comparing it with a D700.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2010)

I just fell asleep did i miss anything


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 8, 2010)

Canon 7d is better because its a 1.6 crop


----------

